# 90 gallon scape



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Just trying to get thoughts on the tank. I think in order to look a bit better, I need some bigger rocks, and placement. These rocks just seem too small for me at times. I also think I need a thicker layer of sand, and cover those rocks on the right side. Anyhow, your thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I would agree with you....maybe two or three large rocks. A little more sand to cover up that right side but not enough to cover up the front glass very much. The fish look great!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Frankly, I think your present choice of rock size and placement is fine. Mbuna appreciate having lots of nooks and crannies. A few large rocks wont provide this. I would say to keep the present arrangement for the fishes' sake.


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that this is more what I am thinking about. Using large rocks but still incorporating the smaller ones for the nooks and crannies that notho speaks of.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! The fish seem to be very happy and are starting to show some decent color. I bought them all when they were quite small so seeing so growth is nice! I think sand to cover up the right side and add some to the back as well. I may go looking for some new rocks this weekend to replace a couple of the bigger ones I have on the left.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

That should be ideal for your mbuna. Looks really 'spot on'.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I finally got my sand back from my freind. Filled up the right side that has the small rocks, and it looks alot better imo. I found a couple bigger rocks and incorporated them into the scape as well. The tank is a bit cloudy right now, so tomorrow hopefully it will be cleared up and I will post a picture of the "finished" product.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

So I did a bit of work on the tank this weekend. Here are some pictures


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks great!! I think that I need to get some africans!


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks!
I went from tropical fish to african cichlids after joining this forum. I am glad I did, so much more color and personality than "regular" fish. They are a little bit harder to take care of tank wise, but the fish make up for that!


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I love my South Americans but have always wanted a Demasoni Tank. SO many fish so few time!


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

As of right now I only have this tank, but being in college it's all I can handle for now. But I can tell you that when I have my own house, I will have plenty of tanks.


----------

